
GNU Binutils 2.33.1 - edelsohn
https://sourceware.org/ml/binutils/2019-10/msg00103.html
======
dwheeler
One of the improvements is is support for 16-bit float, to help some machine
learning use cases. Cool.

------
saagarjha
TIL ARM has sort of transactional memory…

